# Looking for pigeon adoption/breeders in Maryland



## Khadyah (Mar 18, 2018)

Hi, I'm looking to adopt a pigeon in a few months and I would like to know if there are any pigeon adoption agencies or breeders in my area. Even if you are not in the area, any tips on what to look for for a good breeder would be appreciated (I've heard there are a lot not so good pigeon breeders that don't take care of their birds)

I'm purely interested in having a pigeon as an indoor pet, so I am not concerned with flying ability or being able to breed them. I would just like a healthy bird that accepts being picked up when needed (doesn't have to enjoy it, but will tolerate it long enough for me to, for example, put it back in its cage) and will sit with me and enjoys petting. I am open to adopting two since I've heard that pigeons enjoy companionship, but if I could have one pigeon be happy with just human interaction that would be ideal.

I've never had a pigeon before but I did have a cockatiel for 12 years, so I have some bird experience, though I recognize that they are completely different species with different behaviors. 

My favorite breeds are Lahore pigeons and Lucerne Gold Collars just for appearance, but I don't know if they make good pets, and I'm also not exclusively interested in those breeds because I'd rather find a breeder close by than finding my perfect breed.

If anyone has some pigeons they'd like to show me, or simply part some tips for a beginner owner, I'd appreciate it greatly!! I've been doing research on pigeon ownership for over a year now, but I'm sure there's still tons for me to learn.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Try craigslist in your area. Pigeon racing clubs also. And local rescues, punds and shelters often have pigeons needing homes.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Most pigeons don't like being picked up or petted. And all their personalities are different. So whichever breed you got would need a lot of time and effort for them to learn to trust you. They need to get to know you, and when they feel comfortable with you, they really do prefer to come to you, rather than you going after them to pick them up.


----------

